# Feeling very down today



## Grannylorraine (May 17, 2018)

No idea why, but I feel extremely tired and tearful today.  I have been tired all week and felt like I had a fever during the night, but temperature feels ok now.

I am getting frustrated that despite the fact that I can run for 40 mins non stop now, I am so slow that I am only covering a distance of 2.5 miles in that time and everyone in the group is much faster than me. I know the important thing is that I keep going, especially as the last two runs I would have much rather stayed at home curled up on the sofa so pushed myself to get out there.  The group are lovely and encouraging and always cheer me on, but still can't shake the feeling of failing because they are all standing around waiting for me to finish.

Also getting frustrated that I am only losing 1/2lb per week with my weight, I know this is better than gaining and this is a lifestyle change not a short term fix, so will be eating like this for the rest of my life, and maybe I should come off the slimming world facebook page as keep seeing all these people who said they have lost 5 and 6 stone in a year and I have taken 2 months to lose 10lb, makes me feel like I am doing something wrong, especially when they say they do not exercise at all.  

Dresses that fitted me last summer are actually tighter this year, which I am really struggling to understand why.

I know I should look at the bigger picture that I have lost 1.5 stone in total, not just what I have lost since joining slimming world and that I have to do an amended version due to not eating unlimited carbs.  I am certainly fitter with the slogging (slow jogging), lungs definitely working better, most days waking bg's are much better etc, but still can't shake this feeling that I am doing something wrong and not making any progress with weight and exercise.

I wonder if I am still eating too many carbs as I see people saying they limit to 50g per day, but I am eating more like 70/75g per day. Perhaps I should start a food diary and add up my carb and fat contents per day instead of just toting them up in my head.

Anyway just actually wanted to get that off of my chest as hubby and son don't really understand how low I am feeling and I know they are trying, but just keep telling me to keep going and it will all fall into place.


----------



## Amigo (May 17, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> No idea why, but I feel extremely tired and tearful today.  I have been tired all week and felt like I had a fever during the night, but temperature feels ok now.
> 
> I am getting frustrated that despite the fact that I can run for 40 mins non stop now, I am so slow that I am only covering a distance of 2.5 miles in that time and everyone in the group is much faster than me. I know the important thing is that I keep going, especially as the last two runs I would have much rather stayed at home curled up on the sofa so pushed myself to get out there.  The group are lovely and encouraging and always cheer me on, but still can't shake the feeling of failing because they are all standing around waiting for me to finish.
> 
> ...



Lorraine Lorraine, ease up on yourself girl!! Hell, you’re doing brilliantly! The changes in you from the two photographs I’ve seen are remarkable. Your levels are getting consistently lower, you’ve got your bottom into gear and are running which is fantastic. Nobody expects you to sprint like an Ethiopian Olympiad! 

So you’re not getting there in double quick time but the important thing is *you’re getting there!* Just think of the cardio improvements and the overall health benefits in what you are doing. If I ran non stop for 40 mins they’d need a paramedic on speed-dial!

It’s ok to have low days and it’s more likely to be menopausal or a passing virus.

I think you’re doing bloody marvellous so take a big bow and smile! x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 17, 2018)

Sorry your feeling this way......

its sounds like a hard a journey you're on, but one that your achieving.....keep up the good work...


----------



## Zillah (May 17, 2018)

I don't think it EVER happens quick enough Lorraine- but you are doing it the best way- slowly and healthily- you've even inspired me (as well as the cycling guys) to put my name down for a 22 mile cycle on Sunday, my face will be tomato coloured at the end but I need to do something and you put me to shame. I have my six month check tomorrow and have been feeling so cr*p about it all for weeks I'm dreading it because I've been doing an ostrich impression. You are truly amazing - I like the fact Amigo puts it down to the Menopause--cheeky git


----------



## Amigo (May 17, 2018)

Zillah said:


> I don't think it EVER happens quick enough Lorraine- but you are doing it the best way- slowly and healthily- you've even inspired me (as well as the cycling guys) to put my name down for a 22 mile cycle on Sunday, my face will be tomato coloured at the end but I need to do something and you put me to shame. I have my six month check tomorrow and have been feeling so cr*p about it all for weeks I'm dreading it because I've been doing an ostrich impression. You are truly amazing - I like the fact Amigo puts it down to the Menopause--cheeky git



What’s wrong with the menopause? Gives us a healthy glow!


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 17, 2018)

Thank you everyone,  I think I am trying to walk before I can run (pardon the pun) and should celebrate the changes I have made rather than moaning that things are not happening quick enough.  I am hoping I am through the menopause but it could be that or a virus as I started coughing yesterday for no reason.  I know if I just keep plodding on I will get there and should not worry what other people are doing.


----------



## Drummer (May 17, 2018)

When I was on Metformin and Atorvastatin I could hardly put one foot in front of the other - aching joints and muscles, feeling the exact opposite of supple, and Metformin slowed down the release of glucose from my liver so effectively that I had no stamina to even get the housework done.
It really might not be you.
These days I teach morris, Maypole and longsword dancing and am a lot lighter, so it is possible for things to get better.
Have you asked your GP if you need all the medication you are on?
With your determination you should succeed despite everything - but sometimes things intended to do us good are not the right ones for us.


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2018)

I can only echo everything that @Amigo says Lorraine  You are doing so well! One thing I learned a long time ago was to run 'naked'  Don't worry, it's not what you think! What it means is to try doing it sometimes without measuring everything - just enjoy it and your surroundings  We can become too overwhelmed by all the little statistics and feeling we must continually improve on the 'previous' time/weight etc. We don't! Every time you go out and run, you are doing yourself the world of good. You'll get times like this, but you will also get jumps in progress that will probably surprise you  Try and relax and go with the flow for a bit - remember, you're already far in advance of where you were


----------



## Bubbsie (May 17, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> No idea why, but I feel extremely tired and tearful today.  I have been tired all week and felt like I had a fever during the night, but temperature feels ok now.
> 
> I am getting frustrated that despite the fact that I can run for 40 mins non stop now, I am so slow that I am only covering a distance of 2.5 miles in that time and everyone in the group is much faster than me. I know the important thing is that I keep going, especially as the last two runs I would have much rather stayed at home curled up on the sofa so pushed myself to get out there.  The group are lovely and encouraging and always cheer me on, but still can't shake the feeling of failing because they are all standing around waiting for me to finish.
> 
> ...


Lorraine I think what you're doing wrong is comparing yourself to others...I'm in awe of your running...I couldn't do that...the photograph I saw of you at your parents anniversary party was fabulous...you looked beautiful...carbs are personal to each of us...whether we choose to go very low carb or not has to be an individual choice...you're doing well...I'd rather lose weight steadily over a longer period of time...that way it's sustainable in the long term...you've just reached the inevitable plateau... that happens to many of us...it'll pass...you're doing fine honestly.


----------



## Flower (May 17, 2018)

What the others have said, even the run naked bit - once I understood the meaning!   You are doing brilliantly and should feel so proud of everything you've achieved


----------



## Heath o (May 17, 2018)

Your doing excellent lorraine  half a pound a week is a good amount to lose,my weightloss as slowed down I think your losing more than me,and I'm at gym 5 days a week and long walk with dogs,so your doing really well,to be losing that, I also heard that when weightloss as slowed down its because your body is repairing your organs,liver and kidneys etc don't know how true it is,so keep it up lorraine, don’t give up now,x


----------



## Lisa66 (May 17, 2018)

Sorry you're feeling down, all sorts of reasons for that, but let's blame hormones, they're usually responsible. I think it's all been said. Only compare yourself to you, when you started and be very proud of what you've achieved. It's never easy and you've kept at it. Weight loss tends to slow up a little after initial losses, which I know is frustrating, but you're still heading in the right direction. Those who lose weight at a slower steady rate tend to keep it off. We all know people who've lost lost of weight quickly and they nearly all put it back on. Forgetting about the weight think how much fitter and stronger you are. Doesn't muscle weigh more than fat and it burns calories too? Don't get obsessed by the scales. Keep at it girl, you're inspiring! 

Ps I am wondering about @Northerner 's naked comment...after all he does run very early in the morning...who'd know?


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 17, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> No idea why, but I feel extremely tired and tearful today.


Sorry Lorraine.


Grannylorraine said:


> Also getting frustrated that I am only losing 1/2lb per week with my weight, I know this is better than gaining and this is a lifestyle change not a short term fix, so will be eating like this for the rest of my life, and maybe I should come off the slimming world facebook page as keep seeing all these people who said they have lost 5 and 6 stone in a year and I have taken 2 months to lose 10lb, makes me feel like I am doing something wrong, especially when they say they do not exercise at all.





Grannylorraine said:


> I know I should look at the bigger picture that I have lost 1.5 stone in total, not just what I have lost since joining slimming world


Something I was told more than once, in a couple of area, is not have one big goal.   Have several smaller goals, on the way to the bigger goal, that you can achieve along the way.  Like being on a longer trip.  You stop off at moterway services (or a scenic town), have a cup of tea.  That section done.


Grannylorraine said:


> maybe I should come off the slimming world facebook page


Definately.  I've deleted a couple of Facebook account, my currently one is suspended.


Grannylorraine said:


> I wonder if I am still eating too many carbs as I see people saying they limit to 50g per day, but I am eating more like 70/75g per day.


One health care professional I met said she doesn't use the term "low carb", and several said the problem with talking about it is that there is no definition of what low carb is.  Could be 100g a day.  50g could be called very low card (20/30g ultra low).  Your 75g per day easily counts as low carb.  Don't base your intake on someone elses.


Grannylorraine said:


> Perhaps I should start a food diary and add up my carb and fat contents per day instead of just toting them up in my head.


Maybe.  Add in a record of your BG levels, and your shorter term (SMART, archievable, relevant?) goals.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 18, 2018)

Thank you all for your responses, I think that is my problem I compare myself to other people and then think I am not making any progress.  I feel much better today, still a bit tired but nowhere near as tearful.


----------



## Heath o (May 18, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you all for your responses, I think that is my problem I compare myself to other people and then think I am not making any progress.  I feel much better today, still a bit tired but nowhere near as tearful.


Don't compare yourself to other people lorraine every body is different you gave me the inspiration to get of my bum and be more active, and your doing such a great job keep it up girl,x


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 18, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Don't compare yourself to other people lorraine every body is different you gave me the inspiration to get of my bum and be more active, and your doing such a great job keep it up girl,x


Thank you.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 20, 2018)

Went for a run this morning and kept up with the others as we agreed we were going to do 30 mins rather than a distance. Ended up doing 35 but I pushed myself and knocked 1 second per km off of my previous average.  I figured if I could run for 52 mins on Friday it was a chance to try and run faster today as we were doing a set time.  I was still able to chat while running which made the time go quickly.  I took myself off of the Facebook pages as I think they weren't't helping.  Plus I did a very relaxing sugar flower class yesterday which was lovely and I had a great time doing this.  

@Amigo I think you might be right about hormones at the moment.  But feeling much more like myself now.


----------



## Amigo (May 20, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Went for a run this morning and kept up with the others as we agreed we were going to do 30 mins rather than a distance. Ended up doing 35 but I pushed myself and knocked 1 second per km off of my previous average.  I figured if I could run for 52 mins on Friday it was a chance to try and run faster today as we were doing a set time.  I was still able to chat while running which made the time go quickly.  I took myself off of the Facebook pages as I think they weren't't helping.  Plus I did a very relaxing sugar flower class yesterday which was lovely and I had a great time doing this.
> 
> @Amigo I think you might be right about hormones at the moment.  But feeling much more like myself now.



Glad you’re feeling much brighter Lorraine and I’m very impressed with all your efforts!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Went for a run this morning and kept up with the others as we agreed we were going to do 30 mins rather than a distance. Ended up doing 35 but I pushed myself and knocked 1 second per km off of my previous average.  I figured if I could run for 52 mins on Friday it was a chance to try and run faster today as we were doing a set time.  I was still able to chat while running which made the time go quickly.  I took myself off of the Facebook pages as I think they weren't't helping.  Plus I did a very relaxing sugar flower class yesterday which was lovely and I had a great time doing this.
> 
> @Amigo I think you might be right about hormones at the moment.  But feeling much more like myself now.


Well done Lorraine...I am so impressed by your running...I used to run may years ago...I miss that...good to hear you're feeling much more positive now.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 20, 2018)

Good to hear you're feeling more positive


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 20, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Went for a run this morning and kept up with the others as we agreed we were going to do 30 mins rather than a distance. Ended up doing 35 but I pushed myself and knocked 1 second per km off of my previous average.  I figured if I could run for 52 mins on Friday it was a chance to try and run faster today as we were doing a set time.  I was still able to chat while running which made the time go quickly.  I took myself off of the Facebook pages as I think they weren't't helping.  Plus I did a very relaxing sugar flower class yesterday which was lovely and I had a great time doing this.
> 
> @Amigo I think you might be right about hormones at the moment.  But feeling much more like myself now.



Great stuff Lorraine. Congrats on the PB  Hope you get rewarded with some feel good post-run endorphins. 

Good to hear you are feeling so much brighter.


----------



## Heath o (May 20, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Went for a run this morning and kept up with the others as we agreed we were going to do 30 mins rather than a distance. Ended up doing 35 but I pushed myself and knocked 1 second per km off of my previous average.  I figured if I could run for 52 mins on Friday it was a chance to try and run faster today as we were doing a set time.  I was still able to chat while running which made the time go quickly.  I took myself off of the Facebook pages as I think they weren't't helping.  Plus I did a very relaxing sugar flower class yesterday which was lovely and I had a great time doing this.
> 
> @Amigo I think you might be right about hormones at the moment.  But feeling much more like myself now.


Well done lorraine I did mile otherday jogged 100m walked 100m alternate,well it's a start,x


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 20, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Well done lorraine I did mile otherday jogged 100m walked 100m alternate,well it's a start,x


It is a good start. Well done.  I made a mistake I actually knocked a minute per km.  Just had a lovely afternoon with my grandchildren and currently have a coffee and walnut cake in the oven for tomorrow's bake club.


----------



## Heath o (May 20, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> It is a good start. Well done.  I made a mistake I actually knocked a minute per km.  Just had a lovely afternoon with my grandchildren and currently have a coffee and walnut cake in the oven for tomorrow's bake club.


That is excellent that lorraine well done you,1 min per km,I not been able do no more yet my knee dislocated couple times yesterday while swimming and is a bit weak at moment,grand kids will keep you on your toes and I love walnut cake,x


----------



## J Phelan (May 31, 2018)

Dear Lorraine,
I understand your struggle with this but the running was the only thing that ever got my weight lower. I appreciate the fact I am Type 1 since 1977 but, back in the day, I was under a strict regimen of 30g CHO breakfast, 10g mid morning, 40g for lunch, 10g at 4pm, 50g CHO at 6pm and 20g at 8pm. I was overweight in my twenties but then went a bit silly due to a crisis and lost 6 stone in 6 months. Crash dieting or "alternative" means to lose weight (without stating such options) is a recipe for disaster in my experience. What you are doing right now is doing the correct thing - it feels too "slow" to you I suspect and that is why you become frustrated and fed up. I think you are doing fabulously - as a side issue when hungry and want to take less carbohydrates, it's useful to have made yourself some sugar free jelly (the sugar free sachets that make up to a pint) as, half of that with a cut up apple on top (10g CHO for a normal sized apple) it psychologically feels like you are eating more. 
Julie


----------



## Heath o (May 31, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> It is a good start. Well done.  I made a mistake I actually knocked a minute per km.  Just had a lovely afternoon with my grandchildren and currently have a coffee and walnut cake in the oven for tomorrow's bake club.


Hi Grannylorraine how you doing have you been out jogging,I've been rethinking my strategy and realised where was going wrong I been trying run at same speed as I was 30 yrs ago,and just realised I have to start over again a lot more slowly, I must of been having blonde moment thinking I can carry on where I left off,keep up the good work,


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you both,  yes still jogging, still slow but just accepted that, it is still better than sitting at home doing no exercise.  Heath - I think that is my problem, I used to run about 10 years ago and was much faster, but not only am I 10 years older I am about 3 stone heaver to shift around than I was then. 

Generally I am feeling a lot more positive, just a little stressed about all the homemade decorations and baking that I need to get done by the end of the month for my daughters babyshower, but I will get there.


----------



## Heath o (Jun 1, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you both,  yes still jogging, still slow but just accepted that, it is still better than sitting at home doing no exercise.  Heath - I think that is my problem, I used to run about 10 years ago and was much faster, but not only am I 10 years older I am about 3 stone heaver to shift around than I was then.
> 
> Generally I am feeling a lot more positive, just a little stressed about all the homemade decorations and baking that I need to get done by the end of the month for my daughters babyshower, but I will get there.


Gonna start a fresh today start at 5mph and build up instead of running at 10mph and wondering why haven't got the stamina, dont stress over baby shower everything just seems to fall in place in the end


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Lorraine,  yesterday, I started the day off feeling very low and tearful and realised that I was feeling quite isolated.  Connecting with people here really helped me and I ended the day is a much better frame of mind.

I am uber impressed that you run in the mornings.  I would need resuscitation!  Exercise is something I really need to get to grips with and you have inspired me to give it a go.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 3, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Hi Lorraine,  yesterday, I started the day off feeling very low and tearful and realised that I was feeling quite isolated.  Connecting with people here really helped me and I ended the day is a much better frame of mind.
> 
> I am uber impressed that you run in the mornings.  I would need resuscitation!  Exercise is something I really need to get to grips with and you have inspired me to give it a go.


HinRuby/London - just start slow and build up.  I am pleased that people on here helped with you feeling low and isolated.  this is a really lovely and supportive community.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 3, 2018)

Seems so, Lorraine.  I used to moderate a politics forum - a beast of a very different nature!

Good luck with the babyshower, it sounds wonderful. I can't wait to be a granny.


----------

